# Installing a countertop over washer and dryer



## kyliak (Jul 18, 2012)

So i have been visiting Ikea and I fell in love with their laundry rooms with the counter top over the washer and dryer. 

I asked how they did it and the answer i got was they hot glued it to the fake washer and dryer. 

I want a better way to attack the counter to my frount loader. I have 110 year old victorian and I recently redid the kitchen with good old beach wood. and have enough left to do the tops of the washer and dryer. I just need a way to attach it. 

I was thinking of running a suport ledg along the wal/ and then because its beach one using silacone to attach it there. (what i did in the kitchen because beach wood needs to breath) but are there other options. 

I just tiled the laundryroom floor a year ago so a little sub wall is not somthing i want to do also space is limited.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

what model washer/dryer do you have ? BETTER yet = pics ?


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

Just a word of caution - you might want to leave 5-6 inches of space between the top of the appliances and the counter. My one-year-old front-end-loader washer started bouncing across the room when the load inside was unbalanced, it was like a mexican jumping bean. It would have completely destroyed any counter on top. 

You could put a false front between the elevated counter and the appliances that would be much easier to replace than the counter top if the washer or dryer ever went haywire.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Why not just make the countertop 6" or so longer than the washer/dryer on each side and put legs on it?

That way you won't have to replace the countertop if you have to replace your washer.


----------



## mdjd (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi, I have the same question regarding a counter top over my washer and dryer. I didn't start a new post because I think our ideas and spaces are somewhat similar. 

I was thinking about running a support ledge along the three walls and then setting a top on it without screwing it down. This would allow me to remove the top if I ever needed to fix or replace the washer and dryer. The dimensions are 60" wide and 38" from the back wall to the door frame seen on the right. I also have two cabinets that will be going above the counter.

Will the support ledge work or will it still sag in the front? 

Thank you for the help.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

mdjd said:


> also have two cabinets that will be going above the counter.
> 
> Will the support ledge work or will it still sag in the front?


i think it will sag. but you have room to put a leg in between the washer/drier.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Or bracket back to the wall.
wood or a nice metal one.


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

Or a nice piece of wood maybe 1x3 poplar on edge under the bottom lip to stiffen the front?


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Depending on weigth that is a long span for a 1x3 to support.
Maybe metal tubing or angle then wood to cover it


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Mae's got the right idea. Find the studs on the walls alongside. Anchor a support running left-right to them. Then run a ledger around the back & sides and rest the counter on that. Put a strip along the front to hide the underlying support. I would not install the counter permanently.

But be SURE you leave enough room to get at those hoses! Hose breakage is one of the leading causes of water damage. You need to be able to easily replace them on a regular basis. So make sure whatever hoses are in there end up being long enough to allow you to pull out the washer under your counter arrangement. The last thing you'd want to do is put the counter in there permanently and then not have long enough hoses to get the washer out.

To clarify, you need to be able to replace the hoses. This means unscrewing them from both the wall fixture and the back of the washer. When you don't have anything over the washer you can sometimes just reach over and down to get to the hose. This wouldn't work if the counter was permanent. In that case you'd have to be able to pull the washer out, all the way to get to the back. Now, you could use short hoses, just long enough to reach from the wall to the washer. But when you replace them you'd need to feed them back up from the washer to the taps. A longer hose would probably make it easier. But of bit of string and some patience would work for short ones.

Either way, DO NOT GET CHEAP HOSES. Even with the braided ones you still want to be planning on regular replacements. 

The same thing could be said of the dryer if it runs on gas. But that's not something you'd like DIY, and could be done by pulling out the washer and reach over behind the dryer. The opposite wouldn't be true for the washer hoses and pulling on a gas line is a VERY BAD IDEA.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Very good point bill. Make sure you can either remove the top or slide the machines out.


----------



## mdjd (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the input! 

I need to decide on what type of top to put in too. The laundry area is in a bathroom and directly across from the washer and dryer (Approx. 3 ft) is the vanity and sink. We have a granite top on the vanity, so what would you suggest for the top above the washer and dryer?

I don't think I can get matching granite because that was the last of that slab and I'm not sure if they have any more. Plus, it would be way too heavy to remove if I needed to repair or replace the washer and dryer, thus being permanent. 

If I do a wood top, I'm not sure how to do it so it looks nice compared to the granite. I have some 1/2" and 3/4" birch plywood I can use if that works. What would be the best way to finish it?

Thanks again!


----------

